# Injections 12 months



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya, 

Please could you tell me how many injections babies should be having around 12 months my dd has had 3 MMR, Mentorix and Prevonor I got sent an appointment for Men C but when I rang the gp the women wasn't very helpful and just said she didn't need and there was no appointment.  She has been up to date until now so it's just what they are supposed to have at 12 months would be great.  I would just hate to thing I've missed something.

Many thanks

xxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

This is very useful :

http://www.immunisation.nhs.uk/article.php?id=97

Jxxx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

thats great many thanks 

xxx


----------

